# Looking For A Few Long Term RP Partners



## Starving-Aristocrat (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey, I'm looking for a few people to role play with. I'm in the mood for mostly slice of life type plots with some drama. However, I'd also be willing to do an RP with darker themes or even a horror based plot. I'm not too sure how I should set this up, but I'll start with the rules.


Be at least eighteen or older. I don't mind NSFW content being in my RPs (when it's appropriate) and I'd like to at least have it be another adult if it does go into NSFW territory.
Basic Grammar. I don't mean knowing what exactly constitutes a perfect sentence from a run-on or a fragment. I don't even fully grasp those rules. However, I'd really appreciate it if you knew the differences between your/you're, their/there, and its/it's.
Give me something to work with. I can write upwards of eight lengthy paragraphs with details and descriptions. I'd like a partner that's also able to write more than a one liner or really thin paragraphs. The reason behind this is that I get bored if there's nothing to work with. If I'm the only one doing the majority of writing I'm not going to feel all to compelled to continue the RP.
Talk to me if you have an idea for the RP. I wanna hear ideas on where to take the plot. I enjoy seeing what other people come up with and talking about. Not to mention, I've had people do really disturbing things before to some of my characters without me knowing before hand. I'd like to have some say if my character's going to be killed or raped before it's suddenly thrown in.
Doubling. I make multiple characters, hell I enjoy making characters, and I like to have them interact with the story. It makes it fun to write interactions and reactions. More so since I'd like to do my RPs on a one on one status. I can't really handle group RPs since it always just blindsides me as to how quickly replies can come out.

Alright, so now that that's out of the way, I do have a plot that goes with my main fursona Sebastian. The idea is a slice of life type. If you're interested just message me or comment down below.


----------



## cotokun89 (Jun 24, 2017)

really cute character XD


----------



## Starving-Aristocrat (Jun 24, 2017)

Thank You!


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi, your character looks awesome. 
Think he might enjoy my coyote's company?  
(Our character's personallies are opposites from each other, think that might be fun XD)


----------



## Starving-Aristocrat (Jun 24, 2017)

Thank you!
He'd definitely be interested in him since he seems to be far more outspoken and loud than himself.


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jun 26, 2017)

Starving-Aristocrat said:


> Thank you!
> He'd definitely be interested in him since he seems to be far more outspoken and loud than himself.


Like they say, opposites attract XD


----------

